# maltese puppies



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

How can they possibly let these little fellows go at 7 weeks old?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=12321266


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They're rescues so they will be better off in a home where they aren't exposed to so many
germs and viruses. So precious..poor babies.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Such pretty little faces. At least they were rescued.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

What a sweet picture I hope they all go to good forever homes soon


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Aren't they gorgeous? Wonder what their weights are now? Hopefully they are a good size.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

They will have no trouble finding homes... 

I just wish I could convince myself that the shelter will go to the same lengths on screening applications that rescue does :bysmilie:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

They are beyond adorable. I hope the find they find the best loving homes for them soon, and, hopefully, to another malt family since they are so young.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Nov 7 2008, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665869


> They will have no trouble finding homes...
> 
> I just wish I could convince myself that the shelter will go to the same lengths on screening applications that rescue does :bysmilie:[/B]



Steve ~ This is not a shelter. They rescue canines _from_ the shelters. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/SC187.html


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

_QUOTE



Canine Shelter Rescue received several adult Maltese dogs and a litter of 5 beautiful pups from a Rescue in Gaffney SC.[/B]

Click to expand...

_It was a rescue from Gaffney SC that helped save Naddie's life and got her to the rescue group we actually adopted her from. ( She was surrendered to a kill shelter )The 'first' rescue apparently 'browses' these kill shelters and tries to save the pooches from being PTS. God Bless them!


----------

